# 811 - P3.82 Software Release Notes and Discussion



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

*Software version P3.82 for the DP811 receiver:*

- Further EPG data fetch fixes to eliminate repeated pop-up 332 message
- Default (e.g. empty legacy switch/LNBF switch matrix) voltage switching fix
- Increase to maximum PPV event handling to eliminate reports of pop-up 005, 013, 014, 084 messages on already purchased PPV events temporarily resolved with a receiver reset


----------



## khearrean (Mar 24, 2004)

Jason Nipp said:


> *Software version P3.82 for the DP811 receiver:*
> 
> - Further EPG data fetch fixes to eliminate repeated pop-up 332 message
> - Default (e.g. empty legacy switch/LNBF switch matrix) voltage switching fix
> - Increase to maximum PPV event handling to eliminate reports of pop-up 005, 013, 014, 084 messages on already purchased PPV events temporarily resolved with a receiver reset


What does the 3rd item ("Pop-up 005") mean? Is this is any way similiar to the "smart card error 005" message many of us are seeing?

Ken


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

We'll see.


----------



## jerbroni (Feb 25, 2004)

I have just gotten 3.82 in the last day or so and the 005 problem actually seems worse. I just switched back to satellite programming after only an hour or so of OTA and the 005 problem is back. On 3.81 it took at least 3 hours (tuned to the OTA channel) before the problem occurred. Interesting.


----------



## khearrean (Mar 24, 2004)

I checked this morning and had received 3.82 overnight. I too see the "smart card error" worse. I've intentionally left my unit tuned to an OTA channel for 1 hour, switched over to SAT, and there's the error! (Before it did take being tuned to an OTA for a minimum of 3 hours before the error occurred). I've done this twice now today with the same results both times. Leaving the "smart card error" window to clear up on it's own, still takes anywhere from 3 minutes to 6 minutes to finally lock on.:nono: 

Ken


----------



## jerbroni (Feb 25, 2004)

I think mine might actually be a little quicker to recover. The channel does come back on its own now after 3-5 mins, whereas before it would sit and flash the 005 error for 3-5 minutes, then automatically reboot/reaquire/redownload, and then sit on the error for 3-5 minutes before finally displaying satellite programming.


----------



## khearrean (Mar 24, 2004)

jerbroni said:


> I think mine might actually be a little quicker to recover. The channel does come back on its own now after 3-5 mins, whereas before it would sit and flash the 005 error for 3-5 minutes, then automatically reboot/reaquire/redownload, and then sit on the error for 3-5 minutes before finally displaying satellite programming.


It's terrible to think that this improvement you've mentioned may be as good as it ever gets..... I'm so disgusted with this "smart card error", that any hint of an improvement almost gets me excited!:lol:


----------



## vabelll52 (Oct 26, 2006)

Two days here now with the 3.82, I'm not getting the 005 or 332, but several times when accessing epg, all info gone, no error messages just no info. So the 3.82 is a minor improvement here, but they obviously have more work to do.


----------



## audiomaster (Jun 24, 2004)

So the 3.82 is a minor improvement here, but they obviously have more work to do.[/QUOTE]
So far I have refused 3.82 as mine "ain't broke" Now if there was just some way to make it quit asking!


----------



## TonyM (Aug 14, 2003)

got the new 3.82 and it fixed my 110 issue

3.81 use to have every TP on 110 read 80 signal and a spotbeam
3.82 fixed that


----------

